# Awesome Trip With Captain Delynn Sigler !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Chad Cooper

Guy's, I can't begin to tell you just how incredible our trip was last Thursday. We had company coming in from South Texas and we wanted to show them a good time. They had never fished in the gulf before so I knew I wanted to make it special. The first thing I did was call Delynn.... I placed our trip in his hands and once again Delynn was THE MAN !!!!! 

I want to thank Delynn & his wife, Connie Jo for giving us this opportunity. This trip was over the top !!!!

My advice for all boat owners. You owe it to yourself to have Delynn captain your boat one day before you die. Give him a call 

Cell 850-758-2165
Home 850-689-3133


----------



## Chad Cooper

I'm trying to figure out how to post the pics..... This thing is SCREWED UP !!!! It's changed again !! It never completes the upload and it only gives me two browse bars when I click on the paper clip. I must be an idiot... Still trying !!!


----------



## fisheye48

Chad Cooper said:


> I'm trying to figure out how to post the pics..... This thing is SCREWED UP !!!! It's changed again !! It never completes the upload and it only gives me two browse bars when I click on the paper clip. I must be an idiot... Still trying !!!


i just upload in photobucket then copy and paste the .img code and works every time


----------



## Chad Cooper

57 lb Gag

















My wife's first Wahoo... 60 lbs.


----------



## Ocean Master

Congratulations on your wifes catch. Thats a trophy..!


----------



## knot @ Work

The fish is not bad eithor....

Never seen a grouper that large.


----------



## below me

dayum!


----------



## GIBBS29REG

Impressive as usual!


----------



## coolbluestreak

That is just nuts, awesome haul!


----------



## Chad Cooper

Ocean Master said:


> Congratulations on your wifes catch. Thats a trophy..!


No doubt !!!! Looks like I've got to do another mount for her. The big Gag's going on the wall too !!

She was sending down a VERY SMALL cigar minnow to try and catch another scamp, just before she hit bottom her line started peeling out faster.... She put it in gear and it was GAME ON !!!!! No wire leader either, it was her day !!!


----------



## Catchin Hell

Put me on the "Green with Envy" roster.


----------



## Ultralite

WoW! good job Chad and company...those are some fish of a lifetime...


----------



## Aquahollic

Do you hire him to go out on your boat or is he a charter and you go out on his boat?


----------



## MissSnatch

He runs your boat by the day.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster

That's a nice load of fish . Got some info from capt. Delynn earlier this year was hoping he had a boat. If my boat was bigger would most definently would hire to take me out.Hoping to find someone that would let me pitch in on a trip to go .. would be a trip of a lifetime !!


----------



## cobe killer

Thats a stud gag and wahoo. Congrats on both!!!!!
Delynn knows how to find them grouper for sure and wahoo this year!!!!


----------



## Billybob+

Hey Man, If your user name is the boat you have I believe he frequently takes boats 22 and bigger... Not sure, maybe someone who knows him will chime in but don't let the boat size fool ya...best I know...he just loves fishing. I've seen posts were he's ran 55+ Vikings and I've seen posts down to 21 feet...pretty much the same results. someone who knows him check that for me.



24ft fishmaster said:


> That's a nice load of fish . Got some info from capt. Delynn earlier this year was hoping he had a boat. If my boat was bigger would most definently would hire to take me out.Hoping to find someone that would let me pitch in on a trip to go .. would be a trip of a lifetime !!


----------



## djr225

Wow great catch


----------



## D35

Billybob+ said:


> Hey Man, If your user name is the boat you have I believe he frequently takes boats 22 and bigger... Not sure, maybe someone who knows him will chime in but don't let the boat size fool ya...best I know...he just loves fishing. I've seen posts were he's ran 55+ Vikings and I've seen posts down to 21 feet...pretty much the same results. someone who knows him check that for me.


Billybob+ is correct. We had Capt. Delynn on my 23 ft Proline this past Saturday. We were in four footers most of the day and still loaded the boat. He's is a great guy and a heck of friend. 

Thanks for another great trip Capt. 

Dimitri


----------



## jplvr

Delynn told us about your trip on Saturday when we went with him. I'm certainly jealous, but not because our trip was bad. We were in that Saturday slop in a 24 foot boat and he still managed to put us on our target of a limit of scamp and AJ with a couple of almacos to go with it. It wasn't a "wow" trip to post for the forums, but I doubt many others did that well and back in the pass at 2:30 that day. Unfortunately I caught possibly 3 of the 4 biggest snapper I've ever caught as well. I thought all 3 were AJ's. The biggest he estimated as "at least" 20 lbs, but she was a fatty for sure...I'm sure some would've called her a 25 lb fish, but I trust his judgement. It was sad to see them all go after the battle to get them boat side.

Delynn is the man.

Oh, I see Dimitri posted after re-checking the thread before hitting "post". I always give him an extra inch on height, and it seems I've given him an extra foot on boat length. (I'll patiently await an angry text)


----------



## Chad Cooper

Here's some more fish we caught with Delynn a few years ago...

Zac, back when he was a little feller !!









My wife's 1st grouper 2 months after she gave birth to our daughter.....She's Hard Core !!


----------



## Chad Cooper

116 lb AJ


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke

Good God Almighty! You the man!!


----------



## Capt. Delynn

Thanks everyone for the very nice comments. My wife and family read the comments and makes our hearts glad that I am blessed to do a good job for my clients and friends. 

I really have to give credit to those that fish with me. I have some of the very best friends and clients anyone could want. I thank God for them everyday. I recieve way to much credit. My fishermen are the ones that actually catch the fish. They deserve all the credit. I fish with some real killers. I feel sorry for those poor fish sometimes. NOT REALLY! I did get to reel in two groupers Friday and it felt REALLY GOOD! I was like a kid again. Those are the first ones I have reeled up in a long time. This fishing stuff is a lot of fun.:thumbup: I see what all the fuse is about. 

Chad thank you for posting the report and pictures. And, those older pictures bring back some good memories. You know you have a horse shoe up your butt somewhere. Chad Cooper is the luckiest person I know. Maybe its all just Pure Raw Blue Twist Steel Skill. :no: 

Thanks you again Chad and Beth. Truely wonderful friends.


----------

